# Honduras: Spanish Colonial Arquitecture



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

The Spanish Colonial Style dominated in the early Spanish colonies of North and South America, and were also somewhat visible in its other colonies. It is sometimes marked by the contrast between the simple, solid construction demanded by the new environment and the Baroque ornamention exported from Spain.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

La Esperanza (Hope in English)
*This Town is located in the southwest part of Honduras!*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Santa Rosa de Copán (Saint Rose of Copán in English)
This town is located in the mid West of Honduras


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

Georgeous buildings!

Honduras is one of the best kept secrets in the world


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

kuquito said:


> Georgeous buildings!
> 
> Honduras is one of the best kept secrets in the world



:cheers1: Saludos Kuqo 



Comayagua
Honduras' Ex Capital City, located in the center of the Country.


































































The Cathedral


----------



## aracely (Nov 3, 2008)

wow! i really like the cathedrals, the rest are very impressive too!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice! Some buildings are very similar to the ones located in the tipical colombian towns.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Really! I thought Southamerican countries didn't have colonial buildings ^^


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

So cute!

XD!

It reminds me of La Candelaria in Bogotá.

:yes:


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Poupée de Cire said:


> Lindo lindo-..... me gustan esos vestidos... *(puestos en otras chicas obvio)* jjejejeje


¿Cómo así?


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Gracias ("Thanks" Town)
Located South East of Honduras. It served as Honduras' Capital for a short time, like two centuries ago.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Tegucigalpa
Tegucigalpa is Honduras' capital city and it has many colonial buildings in its historical downtown.


*St. Francisco Church*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*National Library*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*Mercy Church | National Art Gallery*
This is one of Teguicgalp's oldest building. It was finished in 1654.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Ojojona Town
This town was established in 1579 by spanish miners.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Saint Michael's Cathedral, Tegucigalpa


----------

